# Show us your Cruze (get Free Cruzetalk Sticker!)



## Administrator (Feb 26, 2010)

Hello Fellow Cruze Enthusiasts, 
We're announcing a Garage contest to showcase your Cruze! Members who post 5 or more pictures in the garage, of their Cruze, receive a site sticker for FREE. Just post your photos to your garage, and private message me (Administrator) the link and your address and one will be sent out. Don’t fret, your address will not be shared, or used for anything but mailing you your site sticker. So, let’s see your cars, boys and girls. 

Garage Page: (must be a registered member) 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/mygarage

Administrator profile to PM: (Please remember to include your garage link and mailing address)
Chevy Cruze Forum : Chevrolet Cruze Forums - View Profile: Administrator 

Thanks Everyone 
Helena


----------



## snickrdoodle (Feb 9, 2011)

I've sent my garage to the administrator twice & still have yet to receive my sticker... Do you still send those out or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

I sent my garage pictures several months ago and have not received a sticker.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

snickrdoodle said:


> I've sent my garage to the administrator twice & still have yet to receive my sticker... Do you still send those out or am I doing something wrong?


You're not the only one. I submitted my stuff back in April and am still waiting.


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

I recieved mine within a week of contacting the admin a couple of months ago. Not to brag or anything. heres a pic
View attachment 1677


----------



## plowman33 (Jul 20, 2011)

CRUZETLHO said:


> I recieved mine within a week of contacting the admin a couple of months ago. Not to brag or anything. heres a pic
> View attachment 1677


I wish I had boobs... 

I bet you don't get speeding tickets either... 

:tongue:


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

plowman33 said:


> I wish I had boobs...
> 
> I bet you don't get speeding tickets either...
> 
> :tongue:


The way she drives she should have a ton of tickets by now!


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

Lmao I don't think thats why I got mine so fast guys :wink:. I think I just got lucky!


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

JdmHonda'lude said:


> The way she drives she should have a ton of tickets by now!


Oh and your one to talk lol Iam not that bad.


----------



## leematthews20XI (Aug 23, 2011)

Anyone get the sticker? How is it.

I just PM'ed the Admin. Not really holding out that much hope though.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

Getting a free sticker would be nice, but I would even *BUY* one. If i've missed the "buy your cruzetalk.com sticker here" button someone tell me so i can go do that.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I uploaded all grades of pics, emailed admin the link, etc. as instructed....weeks ago. I even forgot about it, but I've never received or heard anything back either...


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

gman19 said:


> I uploaded all grades of pics, emailed admin the link, etc. as instructed....weeks ago. I even forgot about it, but I've never received or heard anything back either...


PM the Admin, I believe you have to request one, not just post


----------



## Administrator (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey, 

I have all of you on the mailing list 
I usually wait to send out the stickers until i have 10 addresses, this is so that our sticker guy doesn't have to make 1 at a time then ship one at a time, it is easier for him. But i just sent in a list so if you do not receive on in the next 2 weeks please send me a PM... thanks


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> PM the Admin, I believe you have to request one, not just post


I did...I think...I think the instructions said to post pics, PM the admin with a link to your gallery, and also include your mailing addy. I cannot remember if I PM'd that info or posted it on the thread!


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

Is this still going on? Would love to get my hands on a sticker!


----------



## Silver Cruze (Sep 1, 2011)

I did as instructed in the post and got my Sticker 2 weeks later. Just kidding! I'm still waiting too.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Just added pics to my garage, and send admin a pm.


----------



## Ian_12 (Aug 19, 2011)

Why not make the stickers available for purchase? Stock up on some, and sell on demand.


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

pics added.... pm sent


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

I added pics of my Cruze. I would love to show my ongoing support for CRUZETALK if you could please send me a sticker to proudly display.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm still waiting

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## CruzELLA (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi guys!

_I just bought this Blue cruze last 2 days.
I am so happy with it! I love everything about this car. 



_


----------



## larry0071 (Dec 1, 2012)

Added my garage and sent the private message.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/garage.php?do=editvehicle&v=2333

Sent from some really trashy mobile app that isn't Tapatalk.


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

my garage added! Hook me up with a sticker! )
NuJerz2001's Garage :: Cruze


----------



## Fun_Bucket (Feb 12, 2013)

And heres another


----------



## galowden (Feb 6, 2013)

*My Cruze*

Black 2012 Cruze 2LT w/ RS Package


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Sounds like its hit or miss with the CTalk decal.

Anyone have a picture of the sticker?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Farmboy said:


> Sounds like its hit or miss with the CTalk decal.
> 
> Anyone have a picture of the sticker?


It's back on page 1:


----------



## mbucklein (Jun 6, 2013)

I posted pics and messaged the administrator.. is this program still going? I only just now noticed that it's from 2011, hehe.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Done.

Look at Garage ftw !


----------



## DonYukon (Jun 7, 2013)

heres mine


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Gonna give it a try here and garage.

http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k280/merc6/a829f3d0-6d85-497e-a13b-791af0f91df9_zps1cb1cc7f.jpg


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

You have to PM the Admin with your full address.
And you will need to provide a Full 9-digit Zip code because they are shipped from Canada. Find your full zip code here.

I got a reply back from Admin on April 18th 2013, one day after I sent the original PM asking for a decal when I bought my Premium Lifetime Membership to support this site.
Admin stated that the decals would be shipped out at the end of April and I still haven't received mine as of today, June 9th 2013.

From what I have seen, it's a toss of a coin whether you get the decal or not.

XtremeRevolution has a bunch of them but they are different and do not have the White bordering around the letters, which makes the dot com look almost invisible on a window.


Original










From the Lordstown meet courtesy of Andrei (XR)


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I have a few Scoob decals where ".com" came off so I'm not too worried about that. I actually like stealth decals in general (black decal on black tint) so they are not a distraction to other drivers trying to read my windows while driving. Thanks for the quick reply! Full 9 ZIP is 00000-(0000)<-- basically those last 4 numbers added on?

Example of black on black


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! Full 9 ZIP is 00000-(0000)<-- basically those last 4 numbers added on?


Yes, the last four numbers. If you do not know what it is, fill in your address here and it will give you the extra 4 digits
*​*https://tools.usps.com/go/ZipLookupAction!input.action


You can also try PM-ing XtremeRevolution to see if he selling the ones he has on hand. He brought about a hundred or so to the Lordstown Meet and only handed out about 30 to members who asked for some. He should have plenty left.


----------



## Ariff Othman (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi All,

Here's my Cruze. Kinda new here, from Malaysia...


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Since im a Lifetime member i should receive one automaticly...

BTW i asked for one about 3 months ago, still didnt receive.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Poje said:


> Since im a Lifetime member i should receive one automaticly...
> 
> BTW i asked for one about 3 months ago, still didnt receive.


I kinda came to terms that it would be a whole later or not at all. Had the same issue with my legacygt.com stickers. Took almost a year to see em. Soo much stuff on my windows I ran out of real estate to even put them on by then. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

My request will be a year old in about another month.

Autoguide should start a winery or distillery.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> My request will be a year old in about another month.
> 
> Autoguide should start a winery or distillery.


Lol contact Xtreme he probably still has some.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I received a reply from Admin on 4/18/2013 after I sent my full address. 
It's been 4 months and still nothing.



Administrator said:


> Thank you for the info Dave. Just wanted to confirm that I received it and it'll be shipped out at the end of this month with the orders.
> 
> Regards,
> CG


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Lol contact Xtreme he probably still has some.
> 
> Sent From An Antique,
> My Original Droid.


No worries there, I have two on my car from Lordstown as well as a few spares in each color. It's just they're all the type with the invisible .com. Plus point being, it's been a year since my original, separate request, and still no sticker.


----------



## RWise (Sep 23, 2013)

I got my new Cruze last Thursday. Woo Hoo..... Love it. 2014 Chevy Cruze LS Automatic, Rainforest Green Metallic. Love it.


----------

